# Escambia river catfish report



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Went down to the river today not really expecting to catch much but instead just look for new fishing spot, i only brought a cup of worms with me and a few minnows, well the new side sonar picked up a few good schools of catfish i caught alot of small ones and kept 7 good eaters with a flathead about 8 pounds before the bait ran out all in all i got over 30 fish and kept 7 gonna go back tomorrow and find some more spots this time ill be prepared


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the report!!! I miss me some Catfishing!!!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Man that is an awesome catch! I have a tough time trying to catfish. Good job!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yea its hard, if your gonna do it and do it well, you have to kinda dedicate to it theres alot going on with them kittys


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Nicely done. I have been on the fence about buying a side imaging sonar. I would be interested to see how those schools look. I'm sure it brings a lot of things into perspective in the river. I just have to convince myself its worth the money.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i can be the first to tell you, what i thought i new about my river, didn't mean crap every thing i new before iam just gonna forget it and start over, i give the side sonar 10 stars it amazes me every time i keep finding new stuff like sunkin boats and trees every where, even bait fish i didn't think Esambia river had much bait fish


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deal. Glad to see someone out on that river! Thats a good day with just an ole cup of worms. Keep after them kitties and lets go fishing sometime. By the way, interested about seeing more of this side scan.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice catch. Which side sonar are u using?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

humminbird 798ci combo


----------

